# Working in Phuket as Private tutor



## zyva (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, I am a Singaporean who wants to relocate to Phuket. I am very concerned because I do not know if I can find a job or do something on my own to sustain my life there. In Singapore, I'm working as an IT consultant and a private tutor for GCE O Level subjects. I am wondering if it is realistic for me to do private tuition for IT or GCE O Level related subjects, especially since I do not speak Thai. At the same time, what is the legal requirement for private tutors who are from another country?

Any advice is appreciated

Thanks!
Zy


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

zyva said:


> Hi, I am a Singaporean who wants to relocate to Phuket. I am very concerned because I do not know if I can find a job or do something on my own to sustain my life there. In Singapore, I'm working as an IT consultant and a private tutor for GCE O Level subjects. I am wondering if it is realistic for me to do private tuition for IT or GCE O Level related subjects, especially since I do not speak Thai. At the same time, what is the legal requirement for private tutors who are from another country?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated
> 
> ...


Realistic? Not really. Think how small would be the pool of people or companies that would want an english-speaking trainer with your specific skills ... Sure you can approach likely people and try to line up work before you move ... and you might be really really lucky ... you also need to google on "thailand work permit". 

All in all I suggest the better option is to watch out for airline sales and then snap up some advane tickets, so you can have weekends in Phuket instead


----------

